# SMALL ANIMAL AUCTION, Mosinee, WI.



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Small Animal Auction, Sept. 18th, in Mosinee, WI. There will be Pigeons there if anyone here is in or near Wisconsin. Just found out about it today!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

They sound mean lol


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

I was wondering How far Is Mosinee from the Twin Cities ( Minnesota ) ? Is there a charge ( fee ) to get into this small animal auction ? mapquest Directions ? Thank You !


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

not far...


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

What kind of pigeons are there?


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I didn't make it to the Auction................not sure what all got sold.


----------

